# How to Walk With Poles



## Cindyzovor (Dec 16, 2014)

Get off on the right foot with your walking poles by fully reading the instructions. Poles come with instructions, some with illustrated booklets, some with videos. It can take practice until you are using them to the fullest advantage. There are at least three different techniques: Nordic walking, Exerstriding, and hiking/trekking.


----------

